

Fake Empire - TeMPOraL
https://medium.com/@mittermayr/fake-world-7a21ecde82c3

======
arosaned
Now this is something worth pondering. Now I can painfully see how idealistic
and incorrect my thoughts on this subject were for so many years...

------
purplelobster
Simply put, advertising (attention) is a zero sum game, therefore more and
more money keeps pouring into this game, with no end in sight.

